# Solved: Kalyway Leopard on Virtual PC 2007



## bradr (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi, everyone, I might get a Mac some time these days, but before I got one, I wanted to try it out on Virtual PC 2007 (the thing is amazing, I've got Vista running on it for when I need to test stuff).

Lifehacker had this feature a long time ago on how to make your own Hackintosh with Kalyway Leopard, so I went to the BitTorrent cloud and picked up this thing called "Kalyway Leopard Intel AMD 10.4" or something like that.

So anyway, I downloaded it, and I loaded it into Virtual PC 2007 and I waited. It loaded the kernel and then suddenly, it just popped up "Unrecoverable processor error. "Leopard" will now reset."

And then it just killed me.

So, I'm wondering, how am I supposed to get it to work?

P.S. I'm downloading Kalyway Leopard 10.5.1 Intel SSE2 SSE3, since thats the one the Lifehacker article mentioned. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a violation of Apple's terms of use to install any Apple OS on a non-Apple computer. This forum can't help people to get around this.


----------

